# Born to hunt



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He is the watcher of the skies, the statue on point, the retriever of downed game. I just call him Cash, and he was born and bred to hunt.
Him on lookout, and one of the beautiful ducks he retrieved this morning.
Tomorrow should be a pheasant hunt, and I sure hope the customers don't mind if I snap a picture or two of him on point.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

The good ones are born to hunt. Try and offer a hunting dog a steak in the middle of a hunt and it will look at you as if saying, "We don't have time to eat! There are birds out there."


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Look at that big smile on your face RBD.
We tend to do that after watching excellent dog work in the field.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

One I did't post earlier, Me, Cash, and my husband.
And if anyone wonders due to the signage. No I don't get paid to duck hunt, but I sure wish I did.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Am I the only one half-expecting REM to jump in here with one of his signature posts? As a poor substitute, let me present a couple from the archives.

Bob



R said:


> MARK - a 4 letter word V's HATE to HEAR !!!!!!!!! DOVE - DUCK ? mine do retrieve - just part of the season - water or land - they bring it to hand !!!!!! they are a gun dog !!!!!!!! put me in the field on point - LOL - ? how many four letter word ?





R said:


> RBD you know it - I know it - there is no limit to a well bred V !!!!! only the owners hold them BACK !!!! DUCK blind to DOVE field or what they LOVE the best - upland birds - or as PIKE knows - just put feathers in my mouth !!!!!!! SIMPLE !!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Snuck in a picture before the flush


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy New Year. 

There is an 8-year-old "born to hunt" pure bred with long linage of hunters, male Vizsla here in Northern California. He is a trained upland bird and duck hunter. He's not good around small kids therefore is now in rescue. The director of the local rescue asked me and a few other hunters to let it be known Duke needs a foster or forever home with a hunter.

PM me if you qualify and I can put you in touch with Kay. Duke needs to be an only dog otherwise he might have joined my crew.

For my part, if you get Duke and want to learn to hunt behind a pointer but don't know how, I'll help train you.

Duke already knows how. Win-win-win (picture is of my 7 year old Bailey) Duke looks much like him.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll bump this for Duke.
I bet he would have had a home in a heartbeat, if he got along with other dogs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A picture right after a flush.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My son working to figure out his gopro. I got him a new attachment, so maybe some of the next videos will have better views. This is a quick one of Cash pointing wild quail, and the retrieve. I had my mind on him crossing the barbwire fence, and failed to make him deliver to hand.
https://youtu.be/gQhgWTA66f0


----------

